# The school hamster - help!



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

Ive been wondering whether to post this or not for a couple of days, but all you small animal people seem nice and not likely to form a vigilante group!

Anyway, my kids school (primary) has a hamster, I only found this out last week when it was my daughters class turn to have it in their classroom for the week.

Apart from being a bit of a daft school pet (sleeps all day), I'm really unhappy about its cage.

Its in a tiny tiny oblong cage with only a small barred wheel and a little house that it cant fit into (so it makes its nest in the other half of the cage). I does get lots of handling and time out running on the floor, but I still think the cage is unsuitable.

I have asked about the cage and been brushed off as "that was what the petshop sold them so it must be suitable". 

Can you suggest what else I could do?
Do you think (given their attitude) that they would object if I bought buttercup a new cage?

I dont mind getting her a new cage, the money isnt the issue if you lot think its worth it. What sort of cage would be best?

If not what else do you think I could do? I cant stand the thought of her suffering.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

What a kind caring person you are! Too many people think 'its just a hamster' and really, when you think of how much time a hamster has to spend in its cage (even with free range time) its unfair to have a cage too small. If you are willing, this is the cheapest decent size cage on the market just now, as far as I am aware - The Alaska on ZooPlus.

Small Pet Cages


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

happysaz133 said:


> What a kind caring person you are! Too many people think 'its just a hamster' and really, when you think of how much time a hamster has to spend in its cage (even with free range time) its unfair to have a cage too small. If you are willing, this is the cheapest decent size cage on the market just now, as far as I am aware - The Alaska on ZooPlus.
> 
> Small Pet Cages


Thankyou! That looks great. If others agree too then i will buy it. I'm just worried about the reception from the school - I was thinking of wrapping it as an xmas pressie for buttercup, what do you think?

Do you have any idea if the house that comes with it is suitable? I dont think a wheel is included so what would you reccomend?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the alaska is a good choice for a hamster cage, im not sure on the house though as i havent seen it in person.

im assuming buttercup is a syrian hamster? in which case she needs a minimum of an 8" wheel, else she could end up with spinal deformaties, the best choice is either the karlie wonderland wheel
Wonderland Exercise Wheel: Great Small Pet Accessories at zooplus (20cm one) or a wodent wheel Wodent Exercise Wheel Junior Small Animal Toys for Sale


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

I would probably make some cock and ball story about how you had been given it months ago because you were thinking of getting a hamster but the kids changed their mind, you cant take it back so do they want it. Then walk off without giving them chance to reply


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I have this cage and it's awesome  (You might want to put it together before handing it over as it's a bit awkward and the school won't bother) The house is OK for a small Syrian but a big one won't use it.I would also maybe print off some info about minimum cage sizes and wheels etc for the school.


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

thank you so much everyone!

Ive just gone through and ordered:

Small Pet Cages

Wicker Bridge for Small Pets at zooplus - small

Tunnels & Dens: Sputnik Hanging House: Free Delivery on orders £19+ at zooplus! - incase house isnt big enough

Cabins & Houses: great selection at zooplus: Two Storey Cabin for Small Pets - guinea size - just because it looks fun

Great deals on small pet cage accessories: Small Pet Exercise Wheel, 28 cm - not too big I hope?

Hanging Bridge for Small Pets: Free P+P on orders £19+ at zooplus!

Think I might have gone a bit mad, but at least buttercup will have plenty of space and lots to explore when she moves in. Its the school fete next friday so hopefully I can present it to the school then (infront of lots of witnesses - i figured they cant say no then!).


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

sorry only just noticed, yes buttercup is a syrian... a lovely cream/blonde and white girl (banded I think).


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

JAChihuahua said:


> thank you so much everyone!
> 
> Ive just gone through and ordered:
> 
> ...


I can't really add to what others have already said  Everything you have listed looks great for a Syrian and Buttercup is one very lucky hamster 

It is a very nice thing you are doing and not many would do the same, so for that I'll send some virtual hugs xx


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

That is so brilliant - good work! I think perhaps be armed with a few printouts from the minimum cage sizes or something as backup in case you need them. In fact how about a small white lie and say your daughter was researching hamsters and found out that the cage wasn't suitable, got a bit upset, so you agreed to buy a replacement as a Christmas present?

It is really important that a school gets it right after all, as a lot of parents wouldn't think to question that - it *must* therefore be okay for them to do at home.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I think the school hamster would love a Christmas present and I'm sure the school will accept it in the spirit it is given.

Good on you.


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

hiya thanks again everyone

Can anyone point me in the right directions for some good printouts? That way I can pop a copy of them in a folder for the school x


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Well even the RSPCA recommends 75 x 40 x 40 minimum so that would be a good leaflet to show them-all official like LOL

http://www.rspca.org.uk/servlet/Blo...here=1169720056106&blobheader=application/pdf


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Just want to echo what others have written and say well done for noticing and for caring! Hamsters get a raw deal, but at least all those children will remember that that hamster got more suitable acommodation and will expect that for their own pets, even if they don't know the whole story.


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm still waiting for the zooplus order, really hoping its here in time for friday afternoon as I'd prefer to hand over the "pressie" infront of other parents so that the school has no choice but to accept it in good grace


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

This is so weird.....had a similar situation when my daughter had to look after school hamster.....I said that I dropped the lid accidentally and broke it so felt duty bound to replace and couldnt resist the fab new one when I saw it. A little white lie which I also had to extend to my daughter as I didnt want her coming out with 'no mummy, you just thought that they were cruel in keeping the hamster in the other one!!!' Haha! Good on you!


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

been trying to find a cage simliar to what she is currently in, and actually found almost the exact one - I'm sure this is the same cage! Disgusting cage in terms of size.









14"W x 11"D x 8-3/4"H


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

That's the sort of cage I use as a carrier to take small furries to the vets!!


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

That is NOT a syrian hamster cage, it is for smaller hamster species (we have the smallest, Roborovski, she's minute, but still she has a much larger cage than that!). Nothing about it is suitable for a Syrian, how can it use the wheel? 

I'm presuming that school hamster is Syrian? as other hamster species are pretty lively.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

That cage isn't suitable for anything but the dump  very sad that anyone can think that acceptable for an animal, especially a school who should be teaching correct care of animals!

I'm sure the hammy will be very happy in her new cage


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

happysaz133 said:


> That cage isn't suitable for anything but the dump


Don't mince your words now HappySaz!!:smile:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Tao2 said:


> Don't mince your words now HappySaz!!:smile:


I didn't  I didn't actually see your post, would you really keep a hamster in that? I had a Roborovski until earlier this year, he lived in a guinea pig cage and it didn't seem big enough. They might be tiny but they are very active.

I stand by what I say, that pink cage belongs in the bin. A hamster most definitely does not belong in it.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Tao2 said:


> That is NOT a syrian hamster cage, it is for smaller hamster species (we have the smallest, Roborovski, she's minute, but still she has a much larger cage than that!). Nothing about it is suitable for a Syrian, how can it use the wheel?
> 
> I'm presuming that school hamster is Syrian? as other hamster species are pretty lively.


its not even suitable for a dwarf hamster, its actually not suitable for anything at all other then maybe as a carrier for vet trips and such

poor hamster, i bet she will be really happy with her new home when it arrives


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

No sorry if I wasn't clear, I definitely wouldn't keep my Roborovski in that. I totally agree that it is only fit for the dump. Tell that to the class teacher!!! (perhaps anonymously...) I was just entertained by your frank post, you put it so much better than I did.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Personally i would go and see the head teacher, explain what you have noticed and show her any literature you have regards minimum acceptable standards for this type of hamster.

Then go on to say that you hope it is ok but you would love to make a donation of a more suitable cage to the class in the interests if animal welfare  

I always find in these situations you cant beat a bit of face to face honesty to get it sorted out, she isnt likely to tell you to bugger off 

Good for you though


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

how did it go with the school ?


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> how did it go with the school ?


omg so sorry i didnt update this!

ok, well I took everything in on the last day of school (the equipment hadnt arrived in time for the fete). The head was a little "put out", and kept insisting there was "no need for all that expense".

I told them we had bought the cage with the intention of getting a hamster, but with a new puppy it just wasnt the right time. I also then explained again that they were using a cage which according to the RSPCA was totally unsuitable,.... this made her cough and bluster a bit lol.... especially when I pointed it out on the leaflet!

We then had a discussion about how HUGE the new cage is, and again I pointed out that it was well within the RSPCA reccomendations, and if she felt otherwise perhaps we should call the RSPCA into the school to advise her themselves as after all she seemed to know better than the national animal charity.

After that little bombshell she tried to dig herself out of the hole and kept thanking me profusely, and claiming innocence as they had been sold the cage in good faith etc etc etc. By this time I was feeling really peeved and said that her ignorance was no excuse considering her position within the community and she should have done her research properly in order to set a good example to the impressionable children in her care. This made her go quite white   

I should point out that this whole conversation was taking place while I walked down the corridor to my daughters classroom.

Anyway I had the cage already set up, so I simply scooped buttercup up and popped her into her new abode ... buttercup seemed thrilled and spent the rest of the time I was there rearranging things to her liking and checking out her new toys. I did put her food bowl in with her, and gave her the TP tube she had been chewing on to transfer scent, but there was nothing else in her old cage I wanted to let her keep. I asked the head if it was ok for me to take the old cage to recycle it at the household waste centre, but she said no - and as it wasnt mine I couldnt really argue the point. I did say it would be useful should buttercup ever need vets treatment as a neat transport cage.

Kids went back to school yesterday, and I spotted buttercup being brought in by another parent in her new cage.... funnily enough we didnt get chosen in the end to look after her.... cant imagine why 

All in all, I'm pleased as punch. Buttercup has a fantastic cage (it really is lovely), a nice big wheel and loads of other toys too. The house inside the cage was too small really, so that went in the recycling tub... other than that its ideal for her!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Hehe good for you :thumbup: and Buttercup 

I can remember having the school hamster home and struggling with his 3 story cage :lol:


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

You are so lovely doing that.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Well done you! You know you did right by the hamster - so  to anyone who doesn't like it!!!

I confess that, when I was 8 I stole a white mouse off a boy at school. He was keeping it in his desk at school in a jam jar!!! (This was over 40 years ago and we had wooden desks with lids 

I tucked the jar into my PE bag at break time and took it home when school finished. My mum let me keep him. (Can't remember if I told her he had given him to me. ) We called him Fred and bought him a lovely cage and he had a lovely life with us and lived another 5 years!

Of course, the boy shouldn't have had the mouse in school, so couldn't report it (and yeah maybe I shouldn't have stolen his mouse, but I have always felt that I did the right thing for the mouse). Sadly, he probably just went and got another one from the petshop


----------

